# DRI maintenance fees Premier Vacation Collection



## marg2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just went online to see what my 2013 maintenance fees would be this year for the Premiere Vacation Collection. I notice, sadly, that it has gone up by over $100 and is now $558.00 compared to last year's $450.  (the BSA increased by about $30 and the FPPSA by about $90).  

In the experience of other DRI owners, *do these fees go up this much every year?* At this rate I'm not sure I'll want to continue owning even though I love Sedona ( I never trade or go to any of the other timeshares in the collection).

Also, I do not live in the U.S. nor am I a citizen, so why am I always being charged the *$5 ARDA-ROC*? To avoid paying this fee, I always need to call DRI to pay my dues over the phone rather than online. I wish they would remove this from my statement every year.

When ILX owned Los Abrigados, I had an every other year, silver, 1 bedroom unit at Los Abrigados, part of the Sedona Vacation Club, which I then upgraded to Premiere Vacation Club. Now under DRI, I belong to the Premiere Vacation Collection (opted out of the club).


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 18, 2012)

DRI is trying to build up a reputation for being a higher end system such as a Hilton or Marriott. Since their resorts are a mix from many different builders and many were financially hog tied (which is how they obtained them) the fees at those resorts are likely too low to allow them to pay to be upgraded to the DRI standards. And owners - not DRI - pay to raise the quality. So in many cases you will see fees go higher - often much higher - when DRI comes in. 

You are not alone however. Even resorts that DRI or their predecessor Sunterra have long managed also often see big jumps in annual fees. It is partially due to more realistic reserve funding ( a good thing) but often also seems to reflect high costs of management from DRI (not so good IMO). It is a decidedly mixed bag and you have to decide for yourself if it is a value to you or not. So far it is to us & we stick with DRI but we are only voluntary Club members that can drop out any time by not paying the annual fee with virtually no loss of investment. Our actual week is a deeded one at an affiliated resort and that is the ONLY way we would own any DRI. We would not ever give up our deed or become a trust owner as that takes away our specifics rights to vote at ou resort & have control over the fees there. it is a rather complicated system when you look at it from the outside and isn't all that easy if to grasp if you're in it. And resale is made purposely confusing when it comes to DRI Club & what you can and cannot transfer. 

Best advice - figure out if the fee/value is good for you or not & take the needed steps from there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 18, 2012)

Once the fee's equal the amount necessary to maintain the quality DRI demands of the resorts under it's flag, the fee's will level out. The MF's for our Polo Towers units increased a modest 2.9% for our Villa's week and a more typical 4.8% for our Suite's week. Typically, I've budgeted for 5% increases across the board with all of the timeshares we own (Marriott, HGVC, DRI, Southwind and Grand Lodge). For the most part I haven't been very disappointed. Some go up more than 5% and others less than 5% but, on average, budgeting for a 5% increase has worked out reasonably well for us. In the event you're wondering where things will level out, we pay in the neighborhood of $1,200 for our 2 bedroom Polo Towers units.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 18, 2012)

Additionally, there is nothing that requires you to pay the ARDA fee.  Just pay your MF without the $5. If the $5 shows up as past due - DRI will eventually delete it (or you may have to call)-we have had both scenarios.


----------



## marg2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, *timeo2*,  *dougp* and *nightnurse*.

Right now it's hard to put a value on having a timeshare to go to in Sedona. It's such a beautiful place, and I love Los Abrigados, so I guess I'll just see how things go over the next few years.

I also own a deeded week, and am trying to get a grasp of this point system.

So, right now, if the fees stabilizes in 2014 a bit, I'll be paying the equivalent of $1100 for one week's use, every odd year, for a 1 bedroom. Sounds like you have a better deal, doug, for your 2 bedroom Polo Towers. 

I haven't paid the $5 fee yet, but it's a nuisance to deal with it every year.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 18, 2012)

marg2 said:


> Thanks for your replies, *timeo2*, *dougp* and *nightnurse*.
> 
> 
> I also own a deeded week, and am trying to get a grasp of this point system.
> ...


 
If you think your dues are hign now just wait till they add club fees if you buy into points the club


----------



## marg2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> If you think your dues are hign now just wait till they add club fees if you buy into points



I didn't have a choice. I got switched over to their point system when DRI took over from ILX. I opted out of their "Club", though, which would have raised my annual fees more. The points I get, though, are less than what they say my unit is worth. But I'm grandfathered in and am promised access to that unit with the points I get....subject to availability, of course....


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry I meant to say Club


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am not sure what you got yourself into however, $1100 for a one bedroom seems exceedingly high I own a few units in Sedona.  This must include your resort fees and DRI Club Fees or ???   Right now you can rent a Jerome unit (TUG BBS) for $850 and you won't have recurring yearly MF or even a unit at Arroyo Robles (2/2) for $1050. Did you say you had a fixed week (EOY)?  Unless it's a great week it's not going to be worth $1100 for a one bedroom unit...just sayin    Based on my experience, Los Abrigados is due for some significant upgrades but should be special assessments, not boost in MF cuz MF never go down (at least special assessments do). And DRI is not afraid to ask for them (Ask an owner from Poipui)-although maybe now they are a little skittish after that fiasco. We had a similar water intrusion problem at The Ridge-DRI seemed to handle that pretty well and without a special assessment....


----------



## fluke (Nov 18, 2012)

I suspect there is some sort of collection fee superimposed on the MFs as I believe this is a trust/points product( just like the fixed $205 US collection fee). These fixed fees really hurt small points owners.   Can anyone shed more light on the Premier vacation collectionstructure?


----------



## marg2 (Nov 18, 2012)

fluke said:


> I suspect there is some sort of collection fee superimposed on the MFs as I believe this is a trust/points product( just like the fixed $205 US collection fee). These fixed fees really hurt small points owners.   Can anyone shed more light on the Premier vacation collectionstructure?



I'd like to know, too. My ILX fees for 2010 were $342; for 2011, $393; then when DRI took over in 2011, my fees for 2012 jumped to $450. And now, the 2013 fees are $558.  I use my timeshare every other year, so this does work out to be quite a bit by the time I use the week. I don't have a fixed week...besides they are points now

There are no Club fees mentioned in the statement. Just Base Standard Assessment = $162 (fixed cost to operate the Collection, paid by all members) and Fee Per Point Standard Assessment = $390 (pays for upgrading, maintaining, operating of the resort, and depends on the number of points the Collection has in the resort)....  I'm still trying to get a grasp of all of this....   (miss the ILX days, I have to say)


----------



## fluke (Nov 18, 2012)

So the "Base Standard Assesment" Sounds like the typical collection fees that DRI has.  So my presumption is that this a fixed amount per member no matter how many points they have - is that correct?

Obviously raising that fee would have a more dramatic effect on small points owners.

The fee per point standard assesment is the true MF.


----------



## marg2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, according to the fine print on my statement, the Base Standard Assessment is "paid equally by all members regardless of the number of points they own. It is determined by the Association's Board of Directors."

The Fee Per Point Standard Assessment is based on a the budget for expenses the board of directors set for that year, and is divided by the number of points in the Collection, so yes, the fee I pay for this would be based on how many points I have.

I get 3000 points each year, so by the time I'm ready to use my unit on the odd year, I have 6000 points, but DRI says that my unit requires 6500 points to use. Because I was with ILX before they took over, I've been grandfathered in. I don't know, you'd think they'd just give me 3250 points each year so I'd have 6500. I'm not sure what it's going to be like if I decide to trade with II, what I'll be able to get with 6000 points. (Wish I had my weeks back.)


----------



## ppmc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Marg, I have been a deeded owner since 1999 and have always used my every other yr 2br at Los abrogodos.The mt increases have been outrageous the last 2 yrs, but this yr is just insane. Mine went from 571.00 to 715.00. There isn't any property that is worth 1430.00 a wk. Is there any other owners out there that sees this as robbery? It doubled in a yr.I guess the hawaiian class action has solved nothing in keeping DRI in check. I'm done!


----------



## fluke (Nov 20, 2012)

Unfortunately this has been DRI's pattern (Read timeos2's post above). They want to dramatically enhance the resorts they acquire but do it all on the backs of the current owners.


----------



## marg2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi *ppmc*, glad to hear from another deeded owner at Los Abrigados. I've been there since 1997. That's huge increase in maintenance fees for your 2 bedroom! It is robbery. 

DRI is an unknown to me. This is not what I bought into. As *fluke* mentioned, though, why should we pay for their upgrades to meet their high standards. It's not like they've done much this year at Los Abrigados...installed wifi; replaced furniture at Morris House (where's that?...doesn't help me much, I bet), HVAC replacements; 2 new BBQ stations, and new Blue Ray DVD players.

Who looks out for our best interests? Wish we'd hear from other deeded owners there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 21, 2012)

marg2 said:


> Hi *ppmc*, glad to hear from another deeded owner at Los Abrigados. I've been there since 1997. That's huge increase in maintenance fees for your 2 bedroom! It is robbery.
> 
> DRI is an unknown to me. This is not what I bought into. As *fluke* mentioned, though, why should we pay for their upgrades to meet their high standards. It's not like they've done much this year at Los Abrigados...installed wifi; replaced furniture at Morris House (where's that?...doesn't help me much, I bet), HVAC replacements; 2 new BBQ stations, and new Blue Ray DVD players.
> 
> Who looks out for our best interests? Wish we'd hear from other deeded owners there.



Although you've noticed a few upgrades already, you won't see most for a couple of years. Just like you have to put wood into the fire before you get any heat, a resort needs cash in hand to fund most upgrades/refurbishments.

Most of the time, when DRI takes over a for a failed management group, it's not because they had kept up on things like maintenance and replacing things before they break. Many times it's because they weren't collecting adaquate funds and now they're in crisis, even if the owners don't see it on the surface. 

Very often there are shortages in cash reserve funding that must be made up. Cash reserve funding is there to protect owners from unforseen or unplanned large expenses. Cash reserves are also set aside to replace larger tickets items on a planned schedule. This would include painting, roofs, siding, concrete work, keeping pools/hot tubs functional, planned refurbishments to units with furniture, carpeting, bedding, kitchen appliances et....


----------



## ccwu (Nov 21, 2012)

marg2 said:


> I get 3000 points each year, so by the time I'm ready to use my unit on the odd year, I have 6000 points, but DRI says that my unit requires 6500 points to use. Because I was with ILX before they took over, I've been grandfathered in. I don't know, you'd think they'd just give me 3250 points each year so I'd have 6500. I'm not sure what it's going to be like if I decide to trade with II, what I'll be able to get with 6000 points. (Wish I had my weeks back.)



Trading with II is not a problem depends on which resort and time. I traded into Cancun Westin Laganamar beach resort two bedroom ocean front unit for 4500 points en the end  of October.  I also traded into Kauai princeville for the same period in 2013 for Westin two bedroom for 4500 points. I traded into Westgate Park city in end of January 2013 two bedroom for 9000 points. So I really have no clue how the exchange points valued. I had to cancel the Park city due to my husband's schedule changed in the work and he could not go. I was only able to get a replacement week if available of my choice on the account for me to use.  I cancelled a one bedroom Marriott Ocean Club in Aruba for one bedroom at 3500 points a year ago I had the same a week replacement unit of my choice and later I was able to use it to trade into a two bedroom Westgate in Orlando (which actually needs 4500 points).  But whatever it seems that trading in II gets better value with DRI points.  Imagine Westin two bedroom MF is over $2000 in Kauai and I got it for 4500 points. It worth it.  This is why I like very much of my Diamond points.  I can extend my vacation by trading into other resorts than staying in Diamond Resort (Kauai is one case).  I traded into westin and Marriott in Maui in the past even I love and own KBC.


----------



## marg2 (Nov 21, 2012)

That's encouraging to know that my points can go for. Thanks *ccwu.*

*ppmc* do you happen to know if our points are tradeable only with Interval. Can we also use RCI (provided we pay for membership, of course)?  When I go to the RCI site, they still list Los Abrigados as one of their resorts, but when ILX convinced me to upgrade to the Premiere Vacation Club, they told me we could no longer deal with RCI, only with II. I'm confused about this because RCI called my mom recently, who uses RCI for her timeshare, asking her about our Los Abrigados week, if we wanted to bank it.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 21, 2012)

ccwu said:


> Trading with II is not a problem depends on which resort and time. I traded into Cancun Westin Laganamar beach resort two bedroom ocean front unit for 4500 points en the end  of October.  I also traded into Kauai princeville for the same period in 2013 for Westin two bedroom for 4500 points. I traded into Westgate Park city in end of January 2013 two bedroom for 9000 points. So I really have no clue how the exchange points valued. I had to cancel the Park city due to my husband's schedule changed in the work and he could not go. I was only able to get a replacement week if available of my choice on the account for me to use.  I cancelled a one bedroom Marriott Ocean Club in Aruba for one bedroom at 3500 points a year ago I had the same a week replacement unit of my choice and later I was able to use it to trade into a two bedroom Westgate in Orlando (which actually needs 4500 points).  But whatever it seems that trading in II gets better value with DRI points.  Imagine Westin two bedroom MF is over $2000 in Kauai and I got it for 4500 points. It worth it.  This is why I like very much of my Diamond points.  I can extend my vacation by trading into other resorts than staying in Diamond Resort (Kauai is one case).  I traded into westin and Marriott in Maui in the past even I love and own KBC.



I am so with you on this. I have used my DRI points to stay at several Marriott properties and feel that they are worth it.  I own at Marriott Ko Olina and have been able to book into there with DRI points for an extra room.  I have even used the points for Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport Beach, CA so DRI does pull.  However, it is important to remember that you are still paying exchange fees of $149 for the exchange and also you must remember to be flexible.  The best exchanges through II can be had during less demanded times or flex time, so the more flexibility you have the better you can travel and get the most value.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 21, 2012)

marg2 said:


> That's encouraging to know that my points can go for. Thanks *ccwu.*
> 
> *ppmc* do you happen to know if our points are tradeable only with Interval. Can we also use RCI (provided we pay for membership, of course)?  When I go to the RCI site, they still list Los Abrigados as one of their resorts, but when ILX convinced me to upgrade to the Premiere Vacation Club, they told me we could no longer deal with RCI, only with II. I'm confused about this because RCI called my mom recently, who uses RCI for her timeshare, asking her about our Los Abrigados week, if we wanted to bank it.



If you own a deeded property and have been with RCI in the past, I believe you can still trade with RCI. However, if you go to points with DRI you will need to go through II. DRI has a contract with II and your club membership covers your II membership.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 21, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> If you own a deeded property and have been with RCI in the past, I believe you can still trade with RCI. However, if you go to points with DRI you will need to go through II. DRI has a contract with II and your club membership covers your II membership.



That's true, with the caveat that the resort at which you have the deed remains affiliated with RCI.  RCI only accepts weeks from affiliated resorts, so if the resort drops the affiliation, then RCI won't take deposits from that resort.

******

This is the basis of some confusion involving DRI.   I'll try to sketch it out, and a key thing to be aware of is that membership in the DRI Club and ownership at a DRI resort are separate and distinct from each other. Membership in the Club is an add-on to ownership. You can can own at a DRI resort and not be in the Club, but  you get into the Club unless you own at a DRI property, and attach that ownership (or those ownerships, if you have more than one ownership) to the Club.

When you have an ownership, you have the reservation rights and use privileges that are attached to that ownership. So if you own a deeded week at a DRI resort, you can make reservations, deposit that week with an exchange company that is affiliated with your resort, or deposit your week with an independent exchange. The only thing that governs you is your deed and the timeshare program set up at your resort. Not the DRI program, but what is in effect at your resort.

The situation changes when you join DRI's Club.  At that point you surrender your reservation rights to the Club.  So at that point you can no longer make reservations  with your resort, because you no longer have that right - you gave that right to the Club.  You are now obligated to make your reservations and exchanges through the DRI Club. So if you want to exchange, you can only do so through the DRI Club. And since the DRI Club is not affiliated with RCI, Club members cannot exchange through RCI using any ownership that has been added to their Club account.


----------



## marg2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Have to say, this is all so very confusing. But I'm getting the impression that I can still exchange with RCI because I have a deeded with with Los Abrigados and have been with RCI in the past (still am, I guess); in fact, we renewed our membership with RCI until 2016 a couple of years ago, mostly for our other timeshare in Virginia, but it includes the Sedona one, too. 

Thanks everyone for your assistance with this.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2012)

marg2 said:


> Have to say, this is all so very confusing. But I'm getting the impression that I can still exchange with RCI because I have a deeded with with Los Abrigados and have been with RCI in the past (still am, I guess); in fact, we renewed our membership with RCI until 2016 a couple of years ago, mostly for our other timeshare in Virginia, but it includes the Sedona one, too.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your assistance with this.



Yes, exactly correct. Once your resort is affiliated with RCI or II you can use your deeded (not necessarily any type of club or points) to trade in that system even if the resort "dis-affiliates". You control a deeded week not the resort.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 3, 2012)

*Los Abrigados MF's*

It's not surprising at all to hear from Los Abrigados owners who aren't happy about DRI taking over the resort. Here's a brief history of MF's for an annual 1BR Silver/Jerome unit (1-52 floating week):

2007 -    $560.00
2008 -    $590.00
2009 -    $620.00
2010 -    $635.00
2011 -    $787.65 (First year with DRI)  24% increase in MF's
2012 -    $891.20 ($275 for PVC Base + $616.20 for 6K PVC points)  13% increase in MF's
2013 - $1,106.20 ($325 for PVC Base + $781.20 for 6K PVC points)  24% increase in MF's

Starting with DRI in 2011, Los Abrigados owners were offered free enrollment of their weeks into the Premiere Club Connection (27 resorts in the U.S. and Europe), and were offered half off The Club fees for the first year only. The numbers above do NOT include The Club fees.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2012)

PamMo said:


> It's not surprising at all to hear from Los Abrigados owners who aren't happy about DRI taking over the resort. Here's a brief history of MF's for an annual 1BR Silver/Jerome unit (1-52 floating week):
> 
> 2007 -    $560.00
> 2008 -    $590.00
> ...



Ouch! Over $1,100 for a 1 bedroom unit would have me looking to dump that unit. I'm not certain how the base/points breakdown works and I'm not sure what the value is if you're looking to exchange/reserve into other resorts but $1,100 is far out of line for industry standards for 1 bedroom units. It would be more in line with a 2 bedroom unit at many top resort chains.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 3, 2012)

If you want to see where your money goes

http://www.cbs.com/shows/undercover_boss/video/


Private Jets etc

Giving away "Millions" instead of paying a living wage

Pay special attention to his belief that they are *his resorts* not yours


----------



## ppmc (Dec 8, 2012)

The mt increases for the past 2 yrs have been a steady 30%,that includes the re-opening of a golf resort in Phoenix that had been closed for 3yrs.That was a pricey venture. This year the mt fee went from 571.00 to 715.00, no club fees.The reason they gave was buying furniture for several properties and upgrading wifi. Are you kidding me? I have had my Los Abragitos property listed for 18 mths with 3 different listing companies and tug for NOTHING.I couldn't give it away at 571.00 a yr,what do you think my chances of getting rid of it for715.00 a yr. It's every other year floating week.Does anyone think it's worth 1430.00 for the week even if they upgraded the place in gold.


----------



## Socrates57 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Disappering Points*

Here's another bit of craziness from DRI -

If you do ever find a buyer for your TS, all the points you've paid for will be "canceled" (Diamond's word) and the new owner will get a bill for the fees you already paid! Here's how it breaks down:

I currently have 11,400 points.
I pay $1,110.00 for 2013 fees and get 6,000 points. (Memberships must be current to transfer.)
Total points 17,400.

I find a buyer in Feb 2013.
After paying $250.00 to transfer to the new owner my 17,400 are canceled. The buyer must pay $1,100 for 2013 and receives 6,000 new points and can then start using the resort.

I have confirmed this 3 times with Diamond.

Has anybody else run into this?


----------



## HenryT (Dec 26, 2012)

PamMo said:


> It's not surprising at all to hear from Los Abrigados owners who aren't happy about DRI taking over the resort. Here's a brief history of MF's for an annual 1BR Silver/Jerome unit (1-52 floating week):
> 
> 2007 -    $560.00
> 2008 -    $590.00
> ...



If you think that is bad, I own a week at the Los Abrigados "Stone House" which is a  2 bedroom unit. My maintenance fee for 2012 was $1600 and for 2013 it is $1900!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 26, 2012)

........................


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 26, 2012)

ppmc said:


> The mt increases for the past 2 yrs have been a steady 30%,that includes the re-opening of a golf resort in Phoenix that had been closed for 3yrs.That was a pricey venture. This year the mt fee went from 571.00 to 715.00, no club fees.The reason they gave was buying furniture for several properties and upgrading wifi. Are you kidding me? I have had my Los Abragitos property listed for 18 mths with 3 different listing companies and tug for NOTHING.I couldn't give it away at 571.00 a yr,what do you think my chances of getting rid of it for715.00 a yr. It's every other year floating week.Does anyone think it's worth 1430.00 for the week even if they upgraded the place in gold.





HenryT said:


> If you think that is bad, I own a week at the Los Abrigados "Stone House" which is a  2 bedroom unit. My maintenance fee for 2012 was $1600 and for 2013 it is $1900!



All I can say is WOW. I'm afraid those fee's are hitting the point of walking away, even if I took a hit on my credit record. I don't believe I could validate continuing to own timeshare vs renting.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 27, 2012)

HenryT said:


> If you think that is bad, I own a week at the Los Abrigados "Stone House" which is a  2 bedroom unit. My maintenance fee for 2012 was $1600 and for 2013 it is $1900!



YIKES!!!! We love Sedona, but that is simply crazy! What on earth justifies MF's that high?


----------



## HenryT (Dec 31, 2012)

PamMo said:


> YIKES!!!! We love Sedona, but that is simply crazy! What on earth justifies MF's that high?



The unit i own (the Stone House) is the center piece of the resort (the orgininal house which the first occupants of Sedona lived in) and has been keep up to date but many of the other units at the resort were in bad need of repair.

Diamond plans on bringing all the units up to their standards but this will require a lot of money.

Given the significant cost of upgrading the units and the fact that many people stopped paying their maintenance fees led Diamond to make major increases in the maintnance fees. 

Diamond has also stated that the previous maintenance fees were not high enough to maintain the resort which is probably why they opted to increase the maintenance fees as opposed to having a special Assessment.

Either way these new fees will result in more defaults which may offset any additional income they hope to receive.


----------



## marg2 (Dec 31, 2012)

PamMo said:


> It's not surprising at all to hear from Los Abrigados owners who aren't happy about DRI taking over the resort. Here's a brief history of MF's for an annual 1BR Silver/Jerome unit (1-52 floating week):
> 
> 2007 -    $560.00
> 2008 -    $590.00
> ...



Very sobering and disheartening to see it put into print like this. I agree that the units need upgrading, but why should we be footing the bill. The reason I bought this timeshare originally, in 1997, was because I fell in love with Sedona, and I also love the Spanish colonial style of Los Abrigados. I don't need high end accommodations. I'm out enjoying the scenery and all that Sedona has to offer. Fortunately I just but an every other year unit at these current MF prices.

It really does have me reconsidering keeping this timeshare now. I'm going in April/May for 2 weeks and it may be the last time I go with this unit. This is the interesting part....would you believe that the other week I'm using at Los Abrigados is using my Mom's east coast timeshare week deposited with RCI. Her maintenance fees for her annual are $450. We paid an exchange fee of $200, so we're using that week for $650 compared to the ~$1000 I paid for the same unit at Los Abrigados.

So....I'm really considering walking away from my Los Abrigados timeshare and using my Mom's timeshare to trade into Los Abrigados on a go forward basis.

*HenryT*, that's a huge amount to pay. I've always wanted to go inside that Stone House. It must be nice.


----------



## brad74 (Jan 4, 2013)

Socrates57 said:


> Here's another bit of craziness from DRI -
> 
> If you do ever find a buyer for your TS, all the points you've paid for will be "canceled" (Diamond's word) and the new owner will get a bill for the fees you already paid! Here's how it breaks down:
> 
> ...



Is this true? I am a current DRI owner and was looking at purchasing a resale. The resale I'm looking at has a large amount banked. Does this mean I wouldn't get those? Does it also mean that I wouldn't get the annual allotment until I paid the MF, even if the current owner has paid?

Thanks.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 4, 2013)

marg2 said:


> Very sobering and disheartening to see it put into print like this. I agree that the units need upgrading, but why should we be footing the bill. The reason I bought this timeshare originally, in 1997, was because I fell in love with Sedona, and I also love the Spanish colonial style of Los Abrigados. I don't need high end accommodations. I'm out enjoying the scenery and all that Sedona has to offer. Fortunately I just but an every other year unit at these current MF prices.
> 
> It really does have me reconsidering keeping this timeshare now. I'm going in April/May for 2 weeks and it may be the last time I go with this unit. This is the interesting part....would you believe that the other week I'm using at Los Abrigados is using my Mom's east coast timeshare week deposited with RCI. Her maintenance fees for her annual are $450. We paid an exchange fee of $200, so we're using that week for $650 compared to the ~$1000 I paid for the same unit at Los Abrigados.
> 
> ...



Plus you have to realize that the DRI "vision" of "luxury" is a cookie cutter, Las Vegas style glitz (much like Wastegates) that has nothing to do with local tradition or style. Add that they take full credit for the often questionable "improvements" but they are nearly all done on the owners dime. They either ding the owners for the money or they take back the ownerships in default to resell - either way they win & the owner pays. 

While overall I like DRI as a system I am not at all enamored with the tactics they seem to utilize to get what they want. I won't choose to own a DRI controlled resort for that reason.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 5, 2013)

*resale*

"Is this true? I am a current DRI owner and was looking at purchasing a resale. The resale I'm looking at has a large amount banked. Does this mean I wouldn't get those?" 

That is not true.  I just did this a resale / transfer.  The prior owner paid the maintenance fees.  I was able to use those points and only had to pay the next years maintenance fees.  The system did not originally handle it properly but a few emails and phone calls corrected the problem.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 8, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Plus you have to realize that *the DRI "vision" of "luxury" is a cookie cutter, Las Vegas style glitz *(much like Wastegates) that has nothing to do with local tradition or style. Add that they take full credit for the often questionable "improvements" but they are nearly all done on the owners dime.



It depends upon what someone’s vision of Las Vegas style glitz actually is.  *As an owner and exchanger, my experiences point to a more practical value proposition in return for the added expense of the DRI premium MFs.*  Quality mattresses, pillows and sheets, and higher end bath and pool towels can only be appreciated once you stay at a non-DRI property.  Soft and lumpy beds, paper thin linens, and tea-size bath and pool towels made from cheese-cloth are not part of the DRI experience.  The size and quantity of flat screens TVs at DRI properties also sets the current industry standard.

*Unit renovation and updating can easily be taken for granted until you stay at places that perform these routine investments at a significantly slower pace, and in a less comprehensive manner.*  Carpeting and upholstery although expensive, are not Petri dish bio-hazards at DRI properties.  Kitchens and bathrooms are a point of focus with updated modern materials, fixtures and appliances.  Fresh coats of paint put on a finishing touch.  Room amenities are complete as a rule, not only including washers and dryers, but often gas log fireplaces too.

Recent stays at two Festiva properties, including the club-affiliated Ellington at Wachesaw, have been awful experiences.  While the Ellington appeared meticulously groomed on the outside, *the conditions inside our unit there are the baseline for this critique, and it was everything DRI is not.*  In addition, dresser drawers were broken and unusable, and the 15 inch CRT in the bedroom was sitting on top of two cardboard cases of ceramic tiles… I suppose it was more important for them to serve as a TV stand.  A year earlier at the Peppertree, we had to ask for a new room; although they still put us in one of their worst, non-owner units, it was at least free of the terrible mustiness and smells, and had a flat screen TV.

If all that isn’t enough, DRI’s most recent focus at Bent Creek has been to install self pressurizing flush mechanisms in the toilets to insure that one flush is enough, and that you never even need to look for the plunger.  Festiva take note about the benefits of modern plumbing, please!

Personally I don’t expect much local tradition and style when staying at timeshare; I want a place where I can temporarily feel relaxed and at home, and not need to worry about plumbing.  Oddly however, I’ve never come across any showgirls?


----------

